# New on here and to Clomid



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello

I am Vicky, I am 33 years old, we have been married for 6 years. We have a beautiful daughter aged 4 called Amelia Elizabeth. We moved from UK to France just over 4 years ago, when I was 6 months pregnant!!! and set up 2 holiday cottages. We have a lovely little dog, a CkC called Biggles, a stray cay, called Piper, a rabbit called Dang Dang.

We had no trouble falling pregnant with Amelia, only took 2 months after coming off the pill. We have now been trying for just over 1 year. The Dr has given me Clomid, which I start tomorrow.

I would love to hear from others who have tried Clomid. A little worried about it, what to expect. We have decided that if we do not fall pregnant by Ocotber next year we will stop trying, so keeping fingers crossed it works.

Vicky
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck Vicky, don't put any pressure on yourself babe by setting timescales for yourself. Take each day as it comes. Are you on clomid to boost? If so how long for? How many milligrams?


----------



## splurgal (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Vicky
I started on clomid for the first time at the weekend, we've been trying for 18 months and been given clomid to boost things along.  
I've found so far that its not been too bad, have felt a bit off it today and had very bad period pains this morning but they are much better now.  I'd got myself all worked up at how dreadful it was going to be with all the side effects!   Good luck and I hope it doesn't take you long


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Best of luck to you   hopefully you wont be on here too long.  I found the first three months on clomid fine - no problems at all, but the last two months have been awful, bad acne (to the point where I could cry when I look in the mirror)   and I am so touchy, crying at anything.

Only one month left on it now, and I will not take any more   .

Apparently the syptoms get worse because it builds up in your system.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Vicky. Welcome to the Clomid board. You'll find the girls here very friendly, welcoming and helpful, so any questions or concerns, just ask away.

We've been trying for a baby for 2 and a half years and I've been on Clomid since June after being diagnosed with PCOS in April. Some people find they have no or hardly any symptoms at all, whilst others find they suffer from quite a few. All the ladies on here have their ups and downs, and the good thing is that we're all here to support eachother through it.

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Vicky,

Don't worry bout the clomid whatever happens you will get through it and hopefully it won't be too long.  I have just finished second round and although 1st time was a bit naff i hardly noticed this time

Good Luck hun

xx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Vicky

Welcome! Don't worry too much about what to expect. I started clomid in March to boost and found the first couple of months fine, just a few niggly pains in my ovary. I am finding it hard now though as I get very emotional, irrataional and moody. But it's only a few days a month.

Hopefully you won't be on it too long! Sending you lots of        and  .

I am sure you will  everyone on here very helpful and supportive.

Amanda

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi vicky and welcome 

I've got one month on clomid left, been taking it on and off since Jan 05 and we've been ttc for 6½ years.  Unfortunately it doesnt look likely to work for us but I hope it does for you.

Me and dh would love to live in France but I'm a scaredy cat!  Dh would go tomorrow! xxx


----------



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Clomid ladies

I have just been to the hospital for my scan. It wasn't too bad although I am now left very confused, and can't speak to my Dr until at least Monday!!

I started my last period on the 14th Ocotber, I started Clomid on the 18th Octover, and had the last tablet on the night of the 22nd October. I went and had a lovely internal scan!!!!!  
The results the Dr said is good but that is all I know!! 
It is all in French and am trying to make head n tails over it, maybe you girls can.
It says endo is normal at 6.8mm
Left ovary measures 30mm and has one folicule of 22mm.
Right ovarymeasures 23.9mm and has one folicule of 19.8mm and another folicule of 9.8mm.

I have not been told if I should go back to the Dr or not. What are the folicules? What happens to them? Sorry being to thick and blonde!!, but just confued right now!!

Look forward to hearing from you all, and fingers crossed some of you (if not all!) get some good news this month.

Vicky


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm clueless when it comes to scans/follies etc, but i think a follie is the sack that the egg grows in unti its ripe and bursts?  and you ovulate?  maybe the other girls can help, Minxy would be your best bet xxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

A follicle is a fluid filled cyst which the egg develops in. When the egg has matured it is released during ovulation when the follicle ruptures. I think the follicle is normally between 18mm upwards when the egg is mature. 

Your scan looks very positive and would suggest to me that ovulation could be around this time so I would suggest lots of BMS.

I hope this helps. I am sure one of the other Ladies on here will be able to give you more indepth information.

Katherine x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think Katherine has already answered your question 

They like follicles to be a minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure that the egg is a healthy mature one, ripe for fertilization.  If you have one of 22mm & one at 19.8mm then looks like you could be releasing 2 this month (the 3rd smaller follie won't mature in time before ovulation).  If the follicle to small it may mean the egg is immature and if the follie is too big (around 26+ mm) then egg may be too old (or no egg in follicle and its just fluid filled)...yours sound good measurements though ! 

They usually like to see the womb lining at around 8mm minimum but if your consultant has said yours is 6.8mm then perhaps its slightly different in France 

Sperm can live for around 3-5 days but an egg can only survive for 12-24 hours so you'd best be getting plenty of     If you do release 2 eggs this month then they would be released within the same 24 hour period...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I am on CD 25 only 3 days to go until I have my period. I am mostly a 28 days girl so fingers crossed if it going to come it will be then and not later. As the scan went well and showed 3 good size folicles out of 3, I am hoping though I will be pregnant. My boobs are killing me. Sometimes I get sore boobs when period is due but this does feel different and last night hubbie commented on them being fuller!! I am getting funny feelings in my tummy like light cramps, but not the normal cramps I get when about to come on, maybe the Clomid has something to do with that!!??

Good luck to the rest of you this month, hopefully we will all get some good news.

Fingers crossed

Vicky

p.s Hubbie and I are exhausted this month, baby making is hard work!!


----------

